# An Important Read



## Lindy (Apr 14, 2013)

This was posted on FaceBook by Nature's Gift Aromatherapy and I feel it is important enough that it needs to be shared. 



> ADVERSE REACTIONS - DANGEROUS METHODS: PLEASE SHARE!
> 
> Last night I received an email from a stranger, telling a story that  gave me chills, and asking questions.   Chelsea M. has given me  permission to share our dialogue.   PLEASE share this with any friends  who are overusing these powerful oils, by blanket neat usage and  internal use.
> 
> ...


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you for this Lindy, it's a great reminder to research and be knowledgeable before jumping in.


----------



## deb8907 (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes, Lindy thank you for the information.  Frightening to think that people would so misrepresent their products for monetary gain, but I am sure it happens more often than we would like to think.


----------



## Badger (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you for sharing, I see why it gave you chills.


----------



## Genny (Apr 14, 2013)

Horrifyingly scary!   The regular public doesn't know not to trust these people, especially when these reps tell people they're "certified" and have gone through "classes" & "training".  Not too mention the fact that they have a "doctor" that started the company.  I've heard a lot of those reps tell people that you can't be allergic to their EO's, because they're Therapeutic Grade & if you have a reaction, it's because your body's "releasing toxins".  Apparently they use that phrase a lot.   They are a dangerous group of snake oil salesmen.


If I may also add, here's a reason to never believe people when they say it's okay to put EO's in or around your eyes:
http://roberttisserand.com/2013/02/essential-oils-and-eye-safety/


----------



## Lindy (Apr 14, 2013)

It really is terrifying and it's why I am such a fanatic on here about trying to get people to understand what they are using when they are using essential oils for fragrancing.  I know I drive some of you mad with it, but really there is a reason.

Genny I saw that!  That is another good example of misinformation being bandied about and doing harm.  I was really glad Robert shared that one.


----------



## bodhi (Apr 14, 2013)

I cant find this on their facebook page.  Could you tell us what date this was posted there?


----------



## Lindy (Apr 14, 2013)

Bodhi if you were to visit their FaceBook page you would see it only a few posts down.  Posted on Friday... https://www.facebook.com/NaturesGift


----------



## paillo (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes indeed, very scary, thanks for posting it Lindy!


----------



## bodhi (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you Lindy, I did visit the page but missed it.  Thank you for letting me know which day to look for.  

I find it interesting that this does not mention the company that is promoting the use of dangerous levels of these oils.  That would be rather important information.  

Does anyone know who they are referring to?


----------



## Lindy (Apr 15, 2013)

It's one of the essential oils MLM groups.  If you were to go look at these sites you will see recommendations like this being made.  Very scary stuff and can I say - only in North America can they get away with it?  Europe has far more stringent legislation handling companies like this.....  There you are actually restricted in how much you can use in your soaps and leave-on products determined by the EO itself.  Some are restricted to as low as 0.5%!!!


----------



## bodhi (Apr 15, 2013)

Right, just like a lot of other things, there are safe levels and unsafe levels.  

Thats why im wondering.  If they are promoting unsafe use why no one is naming them?

Do you know which company is doing this?


----------



## Genny (Apr 15, 2013)

bodhi said:


> Right, just like a lot of other things, there are safe levels and unsafe levels.
> 
> Thats why im wondering.  If they are promoting unsafe use why no one is naming them?
> 
> Do you know which company is doing this?



It's most likely Young Living.  They are notorious for things like this, but I'm not sure that's who the people in the email were talking about, since they didn't state who it was.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 15, 2013)

I think it was... but I can't swear by it...


----------

